# file explorer for Nokia S40 and SE phones



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 30, 2007)

guyz apart from the opera mini mod is there any file explorer which willl help us to copy and paste from text files and edit text files in our cellphones ??

opera mini mod  
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/download.php?id=4588

ne one ?? ne prog for this other than the above ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 30, 2007)

mobyexplorer:
*www.bermin.net/download.html


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks man its cool...so u use it ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah of corz! the best java based file management utility.


----------

